# Headset questions



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi all, was wondering if you could give me some help with my headset..
I have a Giant 2009 TCR Advanced SL ISP. It was assembled when I bought it. I'm now wanting to cut down the steerer a bit. When I take the carbon top cap off, the first thing I see is a silver cap which I can use an 8mm allen wrench on to unscrew....it was screwed into what I guess is the expanded nut further down in the tube. My question is how to properly push that expander nut further in. Do I just pound on it?? Seems to be stuck in there pretty good....
Thanks!


----------



## robpar (Jan 26, 2008)

On mine, (carbon steerer) once you unscrew the 8 mm "inner cap or nut" (it's not really a nut but a threaded plug) it loosens the "expander plug" and the whole thing comes off. I would not go "hammering down" on anything. But mine is a 2006 yours could be different


----------



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm not trying to bust your balls. But if you post this in the wrencing section you'll get 10 replies in the same day.


----------

